# NEW Slingshots made in Germany



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

I need your fav guys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

They all look great; the second down from the top is particularly attractive...


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

It is hard to say. I think 9 is my favorite. I think I could really get on target with something like that. It looks like it has wide forks. I like that.

Njones


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the harpy frame so much, so I'd definitely got with one of those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Like the third one down from the top on right. Love the colors. Regards, PC


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Id happily shoot any of the TTF's. Great builds are they HDPE?


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Die grau/schwarze TTF, wegen der Farben.

Baust Du auch Hammergriffe? :wub:



Rip


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Love # 6 and the like.
Do you plan on selling or trading?
If so PM me with particulars.
Nice work!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice collection!!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Busy man! I like them all. Is that hdpe for the colorful ones?

Florida Forks


----------



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

Its Birch - Watertransfer


----------



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Love # 6 and the like.
> Do you plan on selling or trading?
> If so PM me with particulars.
> Nice work!


The most of them are also for sale ! from 20 Pound


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

No 5.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

All are gorgeous, but I like #2 also.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll give you my address, send them and I'll let you know. :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

http://www.ebay.de/sch/slingshot-germany/m.html?item=301801357161&hash=item4644c33f69%3Ag%3ABAgAAOSwLzdWSwt3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------

